# Update: Chris Mullin Out As GM; Larry Riley Named New GM



## Zuca

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/kawaka...n-isnt-selling-ellis-is-under-the-microscope/

Well, you can always be dumber, trying to reach the Clippers level. A lot of weird decisions were made by this messed W's management. My bet is that Mullin, even with his mistakes, is the better one here. Hope that he get another chance with other team.


----------



## c_dog

*Re: Mercury News: Mullin is definitely out after this season*

Mullin started out as one of the worst GM's in the league but he's starting to get better. it seems he's starting to know the player market in the nba a little better. he's still a weak gm in my book but really, there are a lot of bad GM's in today's league. i'm not too surprised by the move considering he's really not been that spectacular. signing ellis and biedrins to big contracts probably didn't sit too well with the owners.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Mercury News: Mullin is definitely out after this season*

Knicks next year.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Mercury News: Mullin is definitely out after this season*

Eh... Bye Mullin.


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Mercury News: Mullin is definitely out after this season*

And today, Warriors announced that Mullin is really out and Larry Riley is their new GM:

http://www.nba.com/warriors/news/larry_riley_named_gm.html


----------



## MullinMan17

First time poster to the Warriors board - long-time Mullin fan dating back to his days at St. John's, with fond memories of the days of Run TMC.

I'm in New England, and here, if it ain't Celtics, it's crap. The rest of the NBA may as well not exist. There wasn't much coverage of the Mullin firing.

I'm curious for the opinion of knowledgable Warriors fans - was Mullin really that bad? He wasn't the first - and won't be the last - GM to sign questionable long-term deals, he managed to pawn Dunleavy and Murphy off on someone else, brought in some decent young talent, and embraced being a Warrior (how many former Warriors would do the same?).


----------



## HKF

He was ousted in a power grab by Rowell, the team president and Cohan's right hand man. They basically made Mullin a lameduck, even though he did turn around the franchise from where Gary St. Jean had them.


----------



## Ballscientist

Knicks sent Mullin as a spy to destory Warriors ...


----------



## MullinMan17

So, would that make Sprewell the spy the Warriors sent to destroy the Knicks? :grinning:


----------



## RollWithEm

MullinMan17 said:


> So, would that make Sprewell the spy the Warriors sent to destroy the Knicks? :grinning:


No love for the guy at least partially responsible for the Knicks' only Finals appearance in the last 15 years?


----------



## MullinMan17

No love whatsoever. I left the Knicks behind when they lost faith in Bernard King. Much love for that former Knick (and Warrior).


----------



## HB

I hear Cohan has put the team up for sale. I wonder how this will affect the team in general.


----------



## HKF

Larry Ellison is still going to want to buy the team, but no way would the NBA move this team because unlike Seattle, this market actually cares about basketball whether the team is good or bad.


----------

